# Hackberry rod and gun tearing up monster reds! 9-16-16



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of Monster Reds and quite a few limits of trout were had by most during this busy week! Teal hunting is going phenomenally with limits making it back to the cleaning shed for most hunters. This is a perfect time of year to kill two birds with one stone and take a Blast and Cast trip with us at Hackberry Rod and Gun. Have a â€œblastâ€ in the blind and enjoy a great afternoon â€œcastâ€ on the Lake! Call 888.762.3391 to get in on the action today! Here are a few highlights from the week! Check out our fishing gallery at http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery .


----------

